# Adult Zone!!!



## solley (Jul 20, 2008)

I love using Kids Zone, especially now that my four-year-old is getting pretty proficient with the peanut...

...but, I'd really love to see TiVo implement an Adult Zone. Don't get disgusted just yet...not that kind of Adult Zone.

What I'm suggesting is that children's programming be removed from the Now Playing list when the adult code is entered. At our house, we always have on hand 1-3 episodes of a 15-18 kids/educational shows, but only 6-8 adult shows (sitcoms, dramas, etc.) that the wife and I like to watch, but we have to scroll thru all the kids' shows, even after entering the code. Would like an option to have the code hide the kids' shows.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I've wanted this ever since Kids Zone became an option.


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm there too. 20 episodes EACH of Saddle Club, AutoBgood, Jane and the Dragon, Magic School Bus. Still scroollllinnnngggg....


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

jeduffey said:


> I'm there too. 20 episodes EACH of Saddle Club, AutoBgood, Jane and the Dragon, Magic School Bus. Still scroollllinnnngggg....


Why not use folders?


----------



## solley (Jul 20, 2008)

Doh said:


> Why not use folders?


Even using folders....there's 2 dozen kids folders...with 5 "adult" folders mixed in.


----------

